# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  Should There Be A Filtration System For 3D Printer?

## Nick

I am currently in a group project researching the need for a filtration system for 3D printers. Does anyone have any experience or some personal opinions on this subject?

~Nick
Fourth Dimensions

----------


## curious aardvark

Filtering what exactly ?

----------


## wackyvorlon

They do output particulate matter, but I think as long as you have good ventilation it isn't a big issue.

----------


## RAMTechRob

PLA doesn;t need anything.  ABS is is toxic in large quantities, but I'm not sure when it becomes bad for you.  I only run PLA in the house.

----------

